# 2 Celestial Pearl Danios with different symptoms



## maria anastasia (Jul 26, 2017)

The last week i was on holiday and I put in papers the every day dosis of food, so that my flatmate can feed my fish. The last time that I cleaned the filter was 3 months ago more or less and the last time I cleaned the aquarium 3 weeks ago. All the fish are very active and are moving like normally but 2 celestial pearl danios have scars/strange things on them. I tried to make fotos and I hope that they can help. Below the info of my tank.

So the CPD1 is one of the initial that i bought and it seems to be wounded. It is like its skin is gone after a fight or something but they are not that agressive. I mean they play but i have never seen something like this. The CPD2 I do not know any more if it is one of the initial or one of the babies and this one is like something is growing beneath the surface cause one of it's white spots seems bigger. Like when you have a balloon and you put air. Furthermore it seems to have a red?orange spot on the lower part. I know my descriptions are not the best but I hope they give an idea. I tried to make fotos of them and put them together. Later i will try to make some more.

1. Size of tank? 60lt

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? less than 0,05 (JBL NH4 Test but all the rest of the values come from the quick test of Dehner)
b. Nitrite? No
c. Nitrate? 0
d. pH, KH and GH? 7,2 - 6 ->7
e. Test kit? Dehner Wassertest

3. Temperature? 25 Celsius

4. FW (fresh water) 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? More than 2 years but the celestial pearl danio are there something more that 14 months.

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 4 celestial pearl danios adults (2 of them are babies of the 4 initial that i bought and 2 of the initial are dead since some months ago), 2 baby celestial pearl danios and 2 corys. I also have shrimps ghost and red one, some shells and a clea helena (my shells were becoming really a lot)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Only live plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Hollow decor - i have a pineapple and some pots inside

9. a. Filtration? yes
b. Heater? yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? white light and it is normally on from 7 in the morning till 21.00 in the evening, but the last 5 days i was in holiday and they had only natural light so from 7.00 till 19.00 i would say.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Direct sunlight no. But there is light arriving in the aquarium.

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a month
b. Volume of water changed? 30%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? The last 8 months i am not using water conditioner. I see no difference in the values that i get.
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Twice a month but i do once a month half of the aquarium and the second time of the same month the other half 

12. Foods? Tetramin
How often are they fed? Once in the morning

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Two of the fish have discontinuity in their colors
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used? Nothing

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. I will upload 2. One of each fish.


----------



## maria anastasia (Jul 26, 2017)

maria anastasia said:


> The last week i was on holiday and I put in papers the every day dosis of food, so that my flatmate can feed my fish. The last time that I cleaned the filter was 3 months ago more or less and the last time I cleaned the aquarium 3 weeks ago. All the fish are very active and are moving like normally but 2 celestial pearl danios have scars/strange things on them. I tried to make fotos and I hope that they can help. Below the info of my tank.
> 
> So the CPD1 is one of the initial that i bought and it seems to be wounded. It is like its skin is gone after a fight or something but they are not that agressive. I mean they play but i have never seen something like this. The CPD2 I do not know any more if it is one of the initial or one of the babies and this one is like something is growing beneath the surface cause one of it's white spots seems bigger. Like when you have a balloon and you put air. Furthermore it seems to have a red?orange spot on the lower part. I know my descriptions are not the best but I hope they give an idea. I tried to make fotos of them and put them together. Later i will try to make some more.
> 
> ...


I did a 40& change of water and I put a glass tank inside my aquarium and I placed the 2 wounded CPD. I will not use any medication unless somebody knows what this looks like. In any case I have home a medicine from API for bacteria but this is is for Betta fish. I do not know if this makes a difference. Should I use it?

I didn't want to put in the whole aquarium medicine. I have baby shrimps and I have also 2 CPD that are still small and I guess that medication is not gonna be the best for them.


----------



## chamelea (Jul 26, 2017)

It's best to always isolate the sick fish in a separate hospital tank than to medicate an entire tank. As for the fish, looks like a fungal infection.


----------



## maria anastasia (Jul 26, 2017)

The rest of the fish seem still ok and the shrimps too. I am thinking to make in 1-2 days one more water change in the tank but like 20%. 

In any case, one of my CPD died today and now I made a 50% water change in the small tank that I have the other one that has scars. But I think she is quite stressed, cause she can see the other fish but she can not swim with them. I hope this is not making her worse. I will make a water change again tomorrow.

Where the scar is, it starts to be swollen a bit. I kept the lights off today, so that she might be less stressed in the quarantine tank.

I have some vitamins for fish. Could they help in some way? I got them for my Betta.

Cause I was thinking to try only making water changes since nobody is sure about what is this. I do not want to put medication if I do not know what it is. I do not trust the pet shop cause for my Betta in the past they were wrong.


----------



## maria anastasia (Jul 26, 2017)

I started with medication for bacteria. She is very active but I think she is not eating. Or not eating a lot. It is like she doesn't care.

She is trying continuously to join the other fish, that they are also coming close to get to the quarantine tank, which I do not know if it is good or bad. Should I put plants around her quarantine tank, so that she doesn't see the other fish?

She doesn't seem to get worse but how will I understand that she is better?


----------

